# jeep rubicon for silverado



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

thinking of trading my jeepin and getting a 2015 Silverado 8 cylinder texas edition duble cab, since pulling my 18 foot seafox is not a easy task for my jeep, it sucks fuel big time,

never had a chevy truck before,, I went to test drive and sure is nice,
just wanted some input in reliability.

any comments ?

thanks

luis


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Your going to find that your fuel economy towing will be about the same as the Jeep, 11-12 mpg. It should be 1-2mpg better on the highway though when you are not towing.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Chevy MPG, Real World MPG*

Luis

I own 3 GM Trucks and none of them get bad MPG for a truck.

I went from Victoria to Sugarland to Lake Conroe to Sugarland and then back home to Victoria in my 2014 Tahoe Texas Edition and the average MPG was 19.4.

That is 75 highway speeds and driving through Houston both ways.

Your 2015 has more HP and Direct Injection and will pull that boat with ease as well as stopping a whole lot better than the jeep.. i know, i had a Wrangler and it struggled to pull a 16 ft jon boat..

My 2007 Crew Cab GMC 1500 Sierra with the Max Towing Package, which is a 6.0L engine, 3.73:1 Posi Gears, 4WD, Z71 which I use for towing my 20 ft Everglades gets 17-18 running at 75 MPH unloaded and 12-14 towing the boat at 70 MPH. 115000 miles and still going strong.

I also pull a 20 ft trailer with a John Deere Tractor with ease.. tow rating with the Max Towing Package is 10,000 lbs. with a 1/2 Ton pickup.

These are real world numbers as i track ever mile and gallon of gas for tax purposes.

The worst of the lot is the 2009 Tahoe LTZ 4WD L9H (6.2L) which i cannot keep my foot out of, so it does not do well.. and yes it is a 6.2L without AFM from the factory., they made 600 of them in 09..

Good luck with your new Chevy.. you will like it..

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks for the advice,, I keep looking at my jeep tilted a lot to the back , as much as I love my jeep ,I am going to go for it before I mess my jeep up. my 18 foot sea fox is a heavy boat.
btw,, I get 12 mpg if im lucky


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

I own a 94 chevy with a 305 with 276,000 miles, original engine and tran. I used this to pull my boat for years but I purchased an 05 duramax and it currently has over 173,000. I love the idea of not towing in OD and setting the cruise control on long hauls. You cannot go wrong with a chevy. I'm not bashing the other truck manufactures, I'm sure other truck owners have their story but just take care of the truck and know it's limits.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you looked at a Nissan or Toyota?


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am running a 2014 with the 5.3 and pull a 22 ft lined center console which is heavy. I get 11-14 pullung the boat at 70 tpo 75 mph 19-22 on highway. You can't go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

The new Silverado will pull circles around that Jeep plus get way better mileage, should see around 13 pulling that size boat.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

One other you might look at is the Jeep Cherokee with the 3.2. V6. I recently sold my 2009 Rubicon Unlimited and got a new Cherokee Trailhawk.2 weekends ago I towed a utility trailer with 2000 lbs of Harleys on the back and got a very acceptable 18.2 mpg average both ways. Estimate about 3200 lbs for the bikes and trailer together. This was towing Austin to Port O'Connor and back running the speed limits all the way which is a lot of 65-70mph. Super Comfortable inside compared to the Wrangler and way better ride and quieter too.


----------



## cogswell (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a 20' Coastal CC boat with a 200hp yamaha. 

I just towed it from Goldthwaite, TX to Houston, TX with our '15 GMC 1500 with the 5.3. Ours is 4x4. 

Empty we typically get about 18 mpg hand calculated. I have gotten as high as 20mpg but that was only once. 

Pulling the boat with almost no gas in it through the hill country, I was getting around 10.5 mpg doing 65-70 and not trying to hold speed (downshifting) up the hills. When I got past Somerville and things flattened out, I averaged around 12.5. 

I will say pulling the boat with the GMC vs my FJ Cruiser is night and day. The GMC has so much power, you will find you actually struggle to pull it with the smaller SUV. I have no problem pulling mine with the FJ if my wife has the truck but I will always go to the truck when I can. If you stick with the jeep, get airbags. I put those on my FJ and it completely changed my confidence pulling. It handles MUCH better now and they are cheap. May be worth the test before buying a new vehicle. The cost for my kit was only $100 off amazon.

Figured I would give you some real numbers from just this weekend. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

DID IT,, GOT THE 2015 chevy Silverado crew cab lt with bucket seats, and center console ,I have forgotten how comfturble a truck can be, plus very impressed with the milage so far!!

.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

LUISJG said:


> DID IT,, GOT THE 2015 chevy Silverado crew cab lt with bucket seats, and center console ,I have forgotten how comfturble a truck can be, plus very impressed with the milage so far!!
> 
> .


PICS..................................


----------

